# Cleveland Community Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _*Fans Can Bid on One-of-a-Kind Tree Decked with Autographed Player Ornaments, LeBron’s Shoes and more!*_
> *“Season of Giving” Tips Off with Cavaliers Christmas Tree Auction presented by Litehouse*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers: Eric Snow and the Cavs Begin Second Season for Full-Court Fathers Program*












> *Eric Snow and the Cavs Begin Second Season for Full-Court Fathers Program*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers: Drew Gooden Receives NBA Community Assist Award for October*












> _Cavs Forward to Receive the David Robinson Plaque For His Outstanding Commitment to the Community_
> *Drew Gooden Receives NBA Community Assist Award for October*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cleveland Cavaliers Guard Eric Snow Teams Up with the Community Wellness Center of St*












> *Cleveland Cavaliers Guard Eric Snow Teams Up with the Community Wellness Center of Stark County Again to Distribute 200 Turkeys to Canton Area Residents*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Nov. 21 –* Cleveland Cavaliers star guard and Canton, Ohio native, Eric Snow is preparing to provide a helping hand during the Thanksgiving holiday to his hometown community for the second straight year. Snow has continued to partner with the Community Wellness Center of Stark County in an effort to distribute 200 Turkeys to families in the Canton and surrounding Stark County communities. The Community Wellness Center of Stark County (CWC) was a part of Eric Snow’s 2nd Annual Fatherhood Clinic back in October and provided 50 father-child duos the opportunity to participate in the clinic hosted at the Cavaliers practice facility in the Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*James gives back for holiday*









SportsFlash Home | More Cleveland Cavaliers



> *James gives back for holiday*
> 
> 11/21/2005, 5:09 p.m. ET
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Eric Snow Toy Drive*












> *Eric Snow Toy Drive*
> 
> Cavaliers’ guard Eric Snow is hosting a holiday Toy Drive at The Q from November 30th through December 15th!
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/05/2005 | Cavs player gives assist to families*











> *Cavs player gives assist to families*
> 
> *By Jewell Cardwell*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*A Cavs Season of Giving*











> December 2005
> *A Cavs Season of Giving*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Eric Snow*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Christmas spirit:*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cleveland Cavaliers Guard Eric Snow Makes Big Holiday Assist to Children from Canton*












> *Cleveland Cavaliers Guard Eric Snow Makes Big Holiday Assist to Children from Canton and Cleveland Community Agencies*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, December 20 -* Cleveland Cavaliers star guard and Canton, Ohio native, Eric Snow once again made a big assist to area children and fathers. The Cavaliers co-captain distributed more than 500 to children from Cleveland and his hometown of Canton.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers and Litehouse Auctioning Off Team Autographed Billiards Table*












> _Fans Can Bid on Custom Designed Cavaliers Table at www.cavs.com and Cavs Home Games Through February 11th_
> *Cavaliers and Litehouse Auctioning Off Team Autographed Billiards Table to Benefit Cavaliers Charities*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, January 6th -* The Cleveland Cavaliers have teamed up with Litehouse to create a custom-designed billiards table featuring a wine-colored cloth donning the Cavaliers logo that is autographed by the 2005-06 team. Fans can bid on the one-of-a-kind table that is up for auction on www.cavs.com or at Cavs home games through February 11th. All proceeds from the auction will benefit Cavaliers Charities, a fund of the McCormick Tribune Foundation, which benefits local children’s charities.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Read to Achieve Challenge*












> _Students Are Rewarded with a Reading Timeout with LeBron James_
> *Sixth Graders from Raymond Elementary School in Maple Hts. Come Out on Top in Cavaliers Read to Achieve Challenge*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Giveaway “Wild Thing” Wigs Courtesy of Quicken Loans*












> _It will be a “Good Hair Day” for Fans at Cavaliers Brazilian Carnaval Night presented by the House of Blues_
> *Cavaliers Giveaway “Wild Thing” Wigs Courtesy of Quicken Loans*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, February 13th -* It will be a sea of mop tops at the Cavaliers vs. Orlando Magic game on Tuesday, February 21st when the fans in the stands sport a wild head of hair just like Cavaliers forward Anderson Varejao.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' Larry Hughes to Donate and Deliver Television Sets to Families*












> *Cavs’ Larry Hughes to Donate and Deliver Television Sets to Families*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, February 22nd -* Cavaliers guard Larry Hughes, through his Larry Hughes Family Foundation, will personally deliver 27-inch television sets to each of the 14 families currently residing at Cleveland’s New Life Community. The center specializes in helping homeless and jobless mothers achieve self-sufficiency. Each mother and her family will be able to keep their television sets upon graduating from the center on Thursday, February 23rd at 4:00 PM. The event will take place at the New Life Community, 3470 East 152nd Street, Cleveland, OH 44120-8013, (216) 751-7301.
> 
> For more information on New Life Community, contact Director of Development Marc Nathanson at (216) 751.7301, extension 217. For more information on the Larry Hughes Family Foundation, visit www.larryhughesfoundation.com.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs' Better Halves Present Heart Disease Awareness Night*












> _Presented by The Cleveland Clinic_
> *Cavs’ Better Halves Present Disease Awareness Night*
> 
> Fans who attended the Cavaliers vs. Detroit Pistons game on Monday, February 27th received some “heart facts” about cardiovascular disease courtesy of the Cavs’ Better Halves, the women who are the wives, girlfriends and significant others of Cavaliers players, coaches and team personnel. “Heart Disease Awareness Night” was presented by The Cleveland Clinic.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs Fans to Give Education Supplies for “Basketball without Borders” Program*












> *Cavs Fans to Give Education Supplies for “Basketball without Borders” Program*
> 
> Basic school supplies can mean the world to hundreds of youngsters from 72 countries that take part in the NBA’s Basketball without Borders program. The Cavaliers are asking fans to support this global initiative and help create a “whole new world” for the children who participate in the program by donating educational supplies such as pens, pencils and folders at the Tuesday, March 7th Cavs vs. Toronto Raptors game at Quicken Loans Arena. Those that make a donation will be entered into a drawing for a chance to win a trip for two to Cancun, Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Easter Seals to Honor The Cleveland Cavaliers at Gala Event*












> *Easter Seals to Honor The Cleveland Cavaliers at Gala Event*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Mar. 2nd * Easter Seals Northeast Ohio will honor The Cleveland Cavaliers and Stein, Inc. with Easter Seals’ Spirit of Independence Award.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Cavaliers To Be Painted During Games By Nationally Celebrated Artist*












> _The Human Fund to bring performance painter, Frenchy, to Cleveland_
> *The Cavaliers To Be Painted During Games By Nationally Celebrated Artist*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Mar. 2nd -* Cleveland sports fans received some great news – Frenchy, a nationally celebrated performance artist, will be at two upcoming Cavaliers games at Quicken Loans Arena to paint the players. His appearances, in partnership with the Human Fund, will be on Sunday, March 5th vs. the Chicago Bulls at 7:30 p.m. and on Tuesday, March 7th vs. the Toronto Raptors at 7:00 p.m.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*2nd Annual Shoot for the Moon Summer Basketball Day Camp*












> *Cleveland Cavaliers Guard Eric Snow Accepting Registration his 2nd Annual Shoot for the Moon Summer Basketball Day Camp*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Mar. 28th -* Cleveland Cavaliers star guard and Canton, Ohio native Eric Snow will once again spend a week of teaching basketball to area boys and girls ages 8-16 as part of his 2nd Annual Shoot for the Moon Summer Basketball Day Camp. The 11-year NBA veteran and Cavaliers co-captain will also be joined again by NBA and Cavaliers legend Michael “Campy” Russell, who will provide individual instruction, along side of long-time NBA pro and former New York Director of Player Personnel Sedric Toney.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Autism Awareness Night Set for Cavs vs. New York Knicks Game on April 13th*












> _Cavs Better Halves Team Up with Achievement Centers for Children and the Cleveland Clinic Center for Autism_
> *Autism Awareness Night Set for Cavs vs. New York Knicks Game on April 13th*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Apr. 12th -* In recognition of Autism Awareness month in April, the Cavs Better Halves (the significant others of Cavaliers players, coaches and team personnel), have teamed up with the Achievement Centers for Children and the Cleveland Clinic Center for Autism to educate fans of this disorder that affects close to 1.5 million children and adults in the United States.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs Say "Thanks" on Fan Appreciation Night April 19*












> _Over $500,000 in Prizes to be Given Away...Everyone Gets Something!_
> *Cavs Say "Thanks" on Fan Appreciation Night April 19*
> 
> *Purchase Tickets Online*
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers and National Basketball Academy Announce Summer 2006 Basketball Camps And C*












> *Cavaliers and National Basketball Academy Announce Summer 2006 Basketball Camps And Clinics*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, Apr. 27th -* The Cleveland Cavaliers, in partnership with the National Basketball Academy, will host the official Cavaliers Summer 2006 Basketball Camp Program. Due to the popularity of the camps, there will be 14 camps offered this summer (compared to seven last year) including 12 day camps and two overnight camps. Several regional camps have been added to this year’s program. They are located in Uniontown and Columbus, Ohio and Erie and Derry, Pennsylvania.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Young Scribes Cover the Cavaliers*












> *Young Scribes Cover the Cavaliers*
> 
> This season, the Cleveland Cavaliers were proud to introduce a new program called Full-Court Press, designed to expose high-school students to the world of journalism in professional sports. The program was open to all students, grades 9-12 in Cuyahoga, Lorain, Summit, Medina, Portage, Geauga and Lake counties.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Eric Snow and Ira Newble Host "Shop 4 Pop" Father's Day Shopping Spree*












> *Cavaliers Eric Snow and Ira Newble Host "Shop 4 Pop" Father's Day Shopping Spree at Dick's Sporting Goods*
> _20 Father-Child Duos From Northeast Ohio Take Part in Fun-Filled Afternoon_
> 
> *CLEVELAND | June 7, 2006 -* On Tuesday afternoon, Cavaliers teammates Eric Snow and Ira Newble, hosted a “Shop 4 Pop” shopping spree at Dick’s Sporting Goods at Legacy Village in Lyndhurst. Dick’s Sporting Goods donated $100 gift cards to 20 lucky children to spend on their dads for Father’s Day.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Eric Snow to Host the Shoot 4 The Moon Foundation’s 2nd Annual Celebrity Golf Outing*












> *Eric Snow to Host the Shoot 4 The Moon Foundation’s 2nd Annual Celebrity Golf Outing and Silent Auction*
> 
> *CLEVELAND, July 13th -* Cleveland Cavaliers’ co-captain Eric Snow, through his Shoot 4 The Moon Foundation, is hosting his Second Annual Celebrity Golf Outing and Silent Auction, September 10th and 11th. All proceeds from the silent auction and tournament will benefit his foundation’s efforts to strengthening and supporting families within Cleveland, Canton, and surrounding areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Danny Ferry on "Playing for Peace"*












> _July 29, 2006_
> *Danny Ferry on “Playing for Peace”*
> 
> *O*ver the past two decades, the sport of basketball has expanded beyond the United States and become a global phenomenon. It’s often been said that the world is getting smaller. But that doesn’t mean that it’s getting safer. And the current conflict in the Middle East is an ominous reminder of that fact.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers 21st Annual Golf Classic Raises $375,000*












> *View Photos from the Event*
> 
> *Cavaliers 21st Annual Golf Classic Raises $375,000*
> 
> ...


----------

